# Blumenthal II - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Nr. 11
Das gleiche Objekt, nur etwas näher betrachtet. Der Turm und der 
Stadel auf der rechten Seite sind noch nicht renoviert bzw. restauriert.
Mich reizen diese vielen kleine Dinge an den Gebäuden.

The same object seen just a little closer. The tower and the barn 
on the right are not renovated or restored.I am thrilled this many 
little things on the buildings.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You are so good a capturing all the little details. I Love this picture. 
Du bist so gut eine Erfassung all die kleinen Details. Ich liebe dieses Bild.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome Job! I love street scenes in watercolor.. it just seems to fit.

D


----------

